# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2012



## Duarte Sousa (30 Jun 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## miguel (1 Jul 2012 às 10:33)

Boas

Mínima fora do normal para a época por aqui 15,3ºC

Agora estão 20,8ºC 

Nos próximos 15 dias vou postar no seguimento Sul diretamente de armação de pera no Algarve o melhor sitio em termos climatéricos nos primeiros 15 dias de julho


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2012 às 11:02)

Ontem acumulei 0.2mm de manhã.


----------



## Geiras (1 Jul 2012 às 21:49)

Boas pessoal, reparei há pouco em cima do telhado do quartel dos bombeiros aqui da Qta. do Conde, uma Davis V. Pro 2 instalada, porém não encontro nenhum site onde estejam a ser debitados os dados...Alguém me consegue ajudar?

Por aqui Máxima de 25.8ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Um dia de bastante nortada, mas esta agora acalmou e portanto não está muito frio.


----------



## N_Fig (1 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

Agora está mais frio, embora continue a não haver vento.


----------



## N_Fig (2 Jul 2012 às 15:06)

Boas,
Hoje um dia mais quentito, agora levantou-se nortada mas parece-me ser menos que ontem.


----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2012 às 16:07)

Em Abrantes 31.4ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (2 Jul 2012 às 18:48)

miguel disse:


> ... diretamente de armação de pera no Algarve ...



Armação de Pera é óptima ideia. Dá para um Supzinho (sem ondas, porém) .
Aqui pela Ericeira está nortada sempre a soprar. Dá para windsurf ...  Mas não está frio e dentro da vila está-se bem


----------



## F_R (2 Jul 2012 às 19:06)

Máxima 31,7ºC

Agora 27,3ºC


----------



## homem do mar (2 Jul 2012 às 19:28)

Máxima 29.7


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã na Ericeira o céu estava encoberto e bem cinzento. Não sei se vai chover até. Está completamente diferente de Lisboa. Porém acho que se continuar a nortada vai ficar céu azul.
Já vi que vamos ter nortada na Ericeira a perder de vista ....


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2012 às 10:41)

Máxima 29.7
Mínima 16.2


----------



## F_R (3 Jul 2012 às 11:12)

Bom dia

Mínima 15.8ºC
Agora 24.7ºC


----------



## meteo (3 Jul 2012 às 15:38)

Boas! 

  Hoje uma manhã bem agradável de praia na zona Oeste.
Vento fraco,algum calor e sol! Agora o céu está muito nublado,e o vento aumentou de intensidade.
  Domingo teve uma nortada forte todo o dia e muito fresco! Ontem temperatura mais quente,e vento apenas moderado.


----------



## zejorge (3 Jul 2012 às 16:41)

Boa tarde

Aqui por Constância sigo com céu praticamente limpo, e uma temperatura de 29,8º. O vento sopra fraco a moderado de W com 19 kmh.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2012 às 18:23)

Boas,
Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e o vento é moderado. É possível cair alguma coisa hoje?


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2012 às 20:01)

Boa tarde a todos!

O dia foi de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Tmax: 29,1ºC

Tmin: 12,7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, apenas o sol vai naturalmente desaparecendo e o vento tornou-se um pouco mais fraco.
P.S.: Bem-vindo de volta ao fórum Lousano!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui o céu está muito nublado e o vento é moderado. É possível cair alguma coisa hoje?



Só se for um chuvisco, e mesmo assim tenho dúvidas.


----------



## N_Fig (3 Jul 2012 às 20:06)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Só se for um chuvisco, e mesmo assim tenho dúvidas.



Pois também pensei isso.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2012 às 20:12)

N_Fig disse:


> Por aqui continua tudo na mesma, apenas o sol vai naturalmente desaparecendo e o vento tornou-se um pouco mais fraco.
> P.S.: Bem-vindo de volta ao fórum Lousano!



Obrigado (férias longas e sem olhar para PCs  )

Aqui o céu também está praticamente encoberto que denuncia entrada de muita humidade.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2012 às 21:09)

Boas por tomar dia agradável com 29.5 de máxima por agora uns fresquinhos 20.3


----------



## homem do mar (3 Jul 2012 às 21:10)

Bem este tempo anda mesmo fraquinho e parece que até dia 15 as temperaturas não deveram ultrapassar os 30 graus nem parece verão


----------



## Maria Papoila (3 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

homem do mar;332440 ... este tempo anda mesmo fraquinho ...[/QUOTE disse:
			
		

> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui pela Ericeira cerca das 20h começou a chuviscar. O céu continua cinzento apesar da nortada. Vamos ver se melhora


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Jul 2012 às 09:16)

Bom dia,

Amanheceu cinzento, frio e com chuviscos na Ericeira.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2012 às 11:13)

Eu só acordei agora e por enquanto não chove, mas o céu está muito nublado e eu já escorreguei no chão 3 ou 4 vezes, dá para ver que já esteve a chover.


----------



## Ricardo Martins (4 Jul 2012 às 11:35)

Hoje de manha acordo para ir para o trabalho, vou a garagem tirar a mota e dou de caras com chuva ... Fraca mas chegou para me molhar no percurso de 8km ... de momento, nem uma restea de sol...


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2012 às 12:01)

Boas Pessoal, sou novato neste forum, no entanto vou começar a contribuir com os meus dados referentes a Alcabideche( Cascais).

Temperatura minima: 17.1 º C

Temperatura Actual : 22.3 º C, Ceu nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2012 às 13:54)

Por aqui neste momento chuvisca, mas com muita pouca intensidade.
Sê bem-vindo ao fórum jonas_87!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2012 às 14:19)

Obrigado 

Temperatura actual: 22.6ºC 

Isto não é Verão!


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2012 às 14:37)

Em Abrantes algumas nuvens e 25.4ºC


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2012 às 14:46)

Neste momento já não chove mas levantou-se alguma nortada, com algumas rajadas bem fortes.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2012 às 15:58)

E eis que aparece o sol, estando o céu nublado a tornar-se pouco nublado. A nortada tem-se vindo a intensificar.


----------



## N_Fig (4 Jul 2012 às 19:58)

Neste momento a nortada está mais fraca e o céu está muito nublado a Norte e pouco nublado a Sul.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jul 2012 às 22:09)

Boa noite pessoal.

Temperatura máxima de hoje : 23.8ºC


Temperatura Actual: 17.4ºC . Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2012 às 13:21)

Temperatura minima um pouco baixa: 14.9ºC


Temperatura actual: 20.2ºC ( Será que estamos mesmo em Julho?) 
Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2012 às 14:10)

jonas_87 disse:


> Temperatura minima um pouco baixa: 14.9ºC
> 
> 
> Temperatura actual: 20.2ºC ( Será que estamos mesmo em Julho?)
> Céu pouco nublado, vento moderado.



Compreendo a observação, mas a mesma questão se pode pôr para todos os dias de calor que tivemos em Outubro do ano passado e na Primavera deste ano.
E o inverno, que pouca chuva ou nenhuma teve.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2012 às 14:24)

belem disse:


> Compreendo a observação, mas a mesma questão se pode pôr para todos os dias de calor que tivemos em Outubro do ano passado e na Primavera deste ano.
> E o inverno, que pouca chuva ou nenhuma teve.





Sim sem dúvida, mas falando apenas em temperaturas,por exemplo noto grande diferença das temperaturas minimas isto comparativamente ao ano passado. Não me lembro dos ultimos verões em Julho, ter minimas de 13ºc, no local onde vivo, ainda para mais  são 13ºc com nortada mt forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2012 às 15:51)

Temperatura actual : 20.7ºC

Céu pouco nublado, vento forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Jul 2012 às 22:17)

Boas pessoal.



Temperatura actual : 16.2ºC


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2012 às 17:08)

Aqui por tomar 25.3
Dados dia 4 máxima 28.3 Mínima 15.2
dia 5 Máxima 24.5 Mínima 13.2


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2012 às 17:11)

Bem segundo O IM vamos ter uma onde de calor a partir de dia 13 com 36 e no dia seguinte com 43 e 44 no dia 15 para Santarém vamos ver se estes valores se mantem na previsão nos proximos dias .
espero bem que sim que já estou farto deste inverno em Julho e verão em Outubro.
a confirmar estas temperatura poderão ser batidos alguns recordes


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 19:04)

Boas, por aqui um dia com alguma nortada, felizmente não muita, e quente quanto baste.


homem do mar disse:


> Bem segundo O IM vamos ter uma onde de calor a partir de dia 13 com 36 e no dia seguinte com 43 e 44 no dia 15 para Santarém vamos ver se estes valores se mantem na previsão nos proximos dias .
> espero bem que sim que já estou farto deste inverno em Julho e verão em Outubro.
> a confirmar estas temperatura poderão ser batidos alguns recordes



Isso é a previsão automática, não ponhas palavras nas bocas de quem não as diz, as previsões a mais de 3 dias não são feitas pelos meteorologistas, são apenas a previsão dos modelos e são postas apenas como uma tendência, dizer que é "segundo o IM" não está bem certo.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2012 às 19:13)

N_Fig disse:


> Boas, por aqui um dia com alguma nortada, felizmente não muita, e quente quanto baste.
> 
> 
> Isso é a previsão automática, não ponhas palavras nas bocas de quem não as diz, as previsões a mais de 3 dias não são feitas pelos meteorologistas, são apenas a previsão dos modelos e são postas apenas como uma tendência, dizer que é "segundo o IM" não está bem certo.



Então que metam um aviso a dizer que as previsões não são feitas por eles


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 19:34)

homem do mar disse:


> Então que metam um aviso a dizer que as previsões não são feitas por eles



Está lá, nas previsões até 3 dias tem um homenzinho e nas outras tem um gráfico, e em baixo tem a legenda.


----------



## homem do mar (6 Jul 2012 às 19:45)

N_Fig disse:


> Está lá, nas previsões até 3 dias tem um homenzinho e nas outras tem um gráfico, e em baixo tem a legenda.



por acaso a tanto tempo que conheço o site e nunca tinha reparado nisso


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jul 2012 às 21:24)

Boas pessoal.

Temperatura actual: 17.2ºC 

Nortada em altas


----------



## supercell (6 Jul 2012 às 22:52)

Vamos lá ver como é que vai ser este Julho...
Pelos vistos começou com nortada, temperaturas amenas e algumas nuvens e chuviscos.
Hoje foi mais um dia a seguir a tendência desta semana, por agora nem muito frio, nem muito quente.


----------



## N_Fig (6 Jul 2012 às 23:45)

Mais um dia do mesmo, alguma nortada e depois estas noites amenas, que é o que esta também está a ser...


----------



## N_Fig (7 Jul 2012 às 00:28)

A noite lá vai arrefecendo, mas não era suposto estar a aparecer nebulosidade?


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Jul 2012 às 10:41)

Na Ericeira céu totalmente encoberto e escurinho. Já choveu e acho que vai cair mais alguma. Porém, bem distante no horizonte avista-se um indicio de céu azul. O vento fraco e parece estar de noroeste. Tenho um "feeling" que vai ficar bom para a tarde


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2012 às 10:47)

Bom dia.

Por aqui vai chuviscando, com 17,8ºC.

Tmin: 13,6ºC


----------



## Obidense (7 Jul 2012 às 11:08)

Bom dia.
Hoje está um excelente dia de praia...
21,5°C neste momento


----------



## RickStorm (7 Jul 2012 às 15:25)

Boas tardes

Aqui pela minha zona choveu de manhã e ainda fez algum nevoeiro, no entanto agora é o sol que domina os ceús (pouquíssimas nuvens) e um bom calor! Às vezes há coisas na meteorologia que eu não consigo perceber como é possivel acontecer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Jul 2012 às 15:35)

RickStorm disse:


> Boas tardes
> 
> Aqui pela minha zona choveu de manhã e ainda fez algum nevoeiro, no entanto agora é o sol que domina os ceús (pouquíssimas nuvens) e um bom calor! Às vezes há coisas na meteorologia que eu não consigo perceber como é possivel acontecer.



Então, de manhã tiveste nuvens que produziram alguma precipitação e que impediram que os raios solares chegassem até nós, não aquecendo tanto o ar. As nuvens foram embora, deixando o caminho livre para os raios solares e o ar aqueceu


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2012 às 15:53)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então, de manhã tiveste nuvens que produziram alguma precipitação e que impediram que os raios solares chegassem até nós, não aquecendo tanto o ar. As nuvens foram embora, deixando o caminho livre para os raios solares e o ar aqueceu



Geralmente estes dias são bons dias de praia no litoral oeste, com vento fraco, temperatura amena e sol muito forte (céu com pouca poeira).

Por aqui depois do chuvisco fraco que não chegou para a estação dar sinal, o céu segue encoberto, vento moderado de WNW e 22,1ºC.


----------



## RickStorm (7 Jul 2012 às 17:15)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Então, de manhã tiveste nuvens que produziram alguma precipitação e que impediram que os raios solares chegassem até nós, não aquecendo tanto o ar. As nuvens foram embora, deixando o caminho livre para os raios solares e o ar aqueceu



Sim, mas como esteve assim a manhã toda, pensei que era impossivel ter uma tarde tão agradável como está agora.


----------



## N_Fig (8 Jul 2012 às 21:27)

Boas, por aqui o dia foi agradável, mas há algumas horas apareceram nuvens e agora o céu está muito nublado, mas que eu saiba não se prevê chuva para aqui.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Jul 2012 às 14:06)

Bons dias, o dia está a ser bastante ameno na Figueira e agora o céu está pouco nublado e a nortada vai-se fazendo aparecer, embora não muito forte.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2012 às 18:32)

Boa tarde.

Por Mira-Sintra, dia ameno de Verão, com vento fraco a moderado, constante, dos quadrantes N-O, e máxima de *22,3ºC*.

De momento, 21,2ºC, alguns Fractus pelo céu, 50% de humidade, e 8,6 km/h de O (270º).

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Jul 2012 às 22:28)

Boa noite pessoal.

Noite fresca aqui por estes lados, estão 16.1ºC.


Ontem em Monte Bom ( Mafra) num local propicio a inversoes termicas fiz as seguintes medições:

12.4 ºC temperatura minima

26.7 ºC Temperatura Maxima


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Jul 2012 às 10:59)

Bom dia.

Manhã «escura» e fresca por Loures, céu muito nublado e escuro em todos os quadrantes, principalmente a N/NW. 18.2ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2012 às 13:56)

Boas pessoal.

Temperatura minima: 15.1ºC


Temperatura actual 20.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jul 2012 às 19:46)

Boa tarde.

40,3 km/h de momento, nesta tarde novamente marcada por nortada.

Máxima de *21,6ºC*, depois de mínima de *15,6ºC*.

18,8ºC e 56% de humidade. Poucos Fractus no céu.

1020 hPa de pressão.


----------



## F_R (10 Jul 2012 às 22:35)

Máxima 26,7ºC

Mínima 14,2ºC

Agora 16,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Jul 2012 às 23:05)

Boa noite pessoal.

Aqui por estes lados está uma noite bastante fresca, 15.2ºC


----------



## F_R (11 Jul 2012 às 09:49)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 14.9ºC

Agora 18.9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (11 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

A manhã vai bem fresquita, não porque a temperatura esteja muito baixa, mas porque a nortada tem andado muito forte.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2012 às 15:22)

Boas pessoal.

Minima baixa : 14,3ºC

Temperatura actual: 19,1ºc

A nortada está muito forte, e infelizmente a serra de Sintra está a arder.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Jul 2012 às 15:56)

Para descrever o dia de hoje, uma gravação de 16 de Maio de 1966.



20,2ºC actuais, com 38,9 km/h de N (360º).

48% de humidade, e 1022 hPa.


----------



## F_R (11 Jul 2012 às 16:33)

Em Abrantes 25.1ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2012 às 17:10)

Que vendaval por aqui!

Temperatura actual bastante baixa devido a forte nortada  : 18,5ºC

Aqui deixo um video feito á momentos onde é perceptivel a intensidade do  vento, assim como  o fumo do incendio ( na serra de Sintra).


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Jul 2012 às 23:15)

Temperatura actual 14,7ºC, noite bastante ventosa.


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

Uma noite muito fria por aqui (a estação do IM desceu abaixo dos 10ºC) e sempre com esta nortadazinha muito agradável... desculpem eu disse nortadazinha? Queria dizer nortadazona!


----------



## N_Fig (12 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

Um belo dia de praia hoje, basta dizer que fui jogar futebol e se chutava a bola ela fazia uma curva enorme por causa da nortada, mas entretanto a nortada já diminuiu um bocadito.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Jul 2012 às 21:25)

Boas pessoal.

13,5ºC de temperatura minima.


21,6ºC de temperatura maxima


Temperatura actual bastante baixa 15,3ºC, nortada muito forte


----------



## Lousano (13 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

Boa noite.

O dia de ontem foi de madrugada bem fresca e tarde quentinha.

Tmin: 9,6ºC

Tmax: 27,6ºC

Tactual: 15,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Jul 2012 às 22:00)

Boa Noite pessoal.


Tempo fresco,temperatura actual : 15,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2012 às 13:14)

Boa tarde.

Finalmente alguma elevação de temperatura, que se começa a sentir neste momento. 23,5ºC actuais.

A mínima foi de *15,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 38% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.


----------



## N_Fig (15 Jul 2012 às 14:19)

Hoje também por aqui me parece estar a ser um dia mais quentito, embora à pouco se tenha levantado alguma nortada.


----------



## Lousano (15 Jul 2012 às 15:15)

Boa tarde.

A temperatura actual é de 30,3ºC e é a primeira vez este mês que ultrapassa a marca dos 30ºC.

Tmin: 10,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Jul 2012 às 22:15)

Boa noite pessoal.

Por aqui  está uma noite calma (ate parece mentira) 17,2ºC

Segundo o Foreca, Alcabideche terá amanha 37ºC de máxima, a ver vamos.


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2012 às 23:08)

Máxima de *24,9ºC*.

Actuais 18,4ºC, 60% de humidade, e 15,5 km/h de N (360º).

1022 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 01:12)

Noite tropical.

Ainda com 20,2 ºC e 61 % de humidade.

Mesmo assim, o vento sopra moderado de NO.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2012 às 01:26)

18,7ºC e vento fraco a moderado.

Humidade nos 71%.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2012 às 09:34)

Bom dia.

Finalmente calor! Vento fraco! Sigo com 25,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 10:33)

De momento com 26,0 ºC e 52 % de humidade.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.

Veremos como evoluem os valores durante a tarde.


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jul 2012 às 11:18)

Tomar : 32.9º


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Jul 2012 às 11:52)

temperatura actual : 27,7º C


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2012 às 13:05)

32,6ºC já, vai aquecendo bastante ao contrário dos últimos dias.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2012 às 13:22)

34,8ºC em Abrantes


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2012 às 13:47)

35,4ºC actualmente.

Tmin: 13,9ºC


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2012 às 14:32)

35,9ºc


----------



## Gilmet (16 Jul 2012 às 15:00)

Algum calor, também por cá, com 31,3ºC actuais e máxima de *32,1ºC* até ao momento.

28% de humidade, e 21,2 km/h de ONO (292º).

1023 hPa.


Cerca das 14h, o Teles relatava *38,9ºC* por Rio Maior!


----------



## lsalvador (16 Jul 2012 às 17:16)

Tomar,acabou de passar os 40º se para amanhã é pior, vamos ver onde vai parar.


----------



## zejorge (16 Jul 2012 às 17:24)

Sigo neste momento com 40,1º, sendo a máxima registada até agora de 40,5º.

Amanhã há mais......


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2012 às 19:29)

A tmax: foi de 37,6ºC

Neste momento 33,4ºC, vento fraco de Oeste que trás um irrespirável fumo de incêndios.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2012 às 20:16)

Boas

De volta a Setúbal! 

Aqui a máxima hoje foi de *37,7ºC*
A mínima foi de 19,4ºC

Agora estão 33,0ºC


----------



## DRC (16 Jul 2012 às 21:04)

Está a haver um incêndio que parece ser aqui perto da Póvoa de Santa Iria. Muito fumo.


----------



## N_Fig (16 Jul 2012 às 22:02)

Boas,
Um dia bem quente por aqui, aproveitado de manhã na praia. À tarde levantou-se muito vento, que a princípio era quente mas depois foi arrefecendo. Agora continua bastante vento.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2012 às 23:21)

Em Abrantes 

Máxima 37,9ºC

Agora 28,8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

Máxima de 38,4 ºC em Moscavide.

Demonstrada a potencialidade deste local em dias de céu limpo e vento fraco e em que o vento roda para Norte ou NO apenas ao final da tarde, como hoje.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2012 às 23:25)

Destaque para o facto de ainda estarem 28,6 ºC e 34 % de humidade relativa.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.

Amplitude de mais de 20 ºC hoje.

---

Extremos de hoje:

18,3 ºC / 38,4 ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2012 às 23:29)

Aqui ainda estão 29,4ºC e 32%Hr


----------



## fsl (17 Jul 2012 às 00:13)

Oeiras às *00:09 *.


 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-07-12 0:09)





*
Temperatura: 27.7°C*

Wind chill: 27.7°C

Humidade: 37% 

Ponto Condensação: 11.7°C 



Pressão: 1020.6 hPa

Vento: 17.7 km/hr  NNW 

Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2012 às 00:13)

Extremos de ontem:

18,3ºC / 33,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2012 às 00:14)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui,a Temperatura máxima  não foi tão alta como era expectável,cerca de 31,2 ºC.


Noite tropical á vista, temperatura actual 26,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2012 às 08:25)

Bom dia pessoal.

Minima tropical de 22,3ºC


Temperatura actual :27,3ºC 

Isto hoje promete.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 09:19)

Bom dia

Mínima 25.0ºC

Agora já 30.9ºC


----------



## Teles (17 Jul 2012 às 09:51)

Boas minima de 17,3ºC ,de momento vento fraco e temperatura atual de 33,4ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 10:08)

Bom dia! O dia de ontem foi bem quente o IM apresenta valores de *temperatura máxima ontem em Tomar de 40,9ºC* 
Hoje o site meteotomar regista já ás 10h da manhã uma temperatura superior a 33ºC, mais 4,5ºC do que ontem á mesma hora, *por isso deve se esperar em Tomar hoje uma máxima a rondar os 42/43ºC!*


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2012 às 10:49)

Bom dia!!

Madrugada de imensos ananases, com a temperatura a alcançar os *29,0ºC* cerca das 4h, estabilizando. 

A mínima foi de *23,4ºC*, pelas 3:31.

De momento, 31,3ºC e 34% de humidade.

1024 hPa, e vento nulo!


A máxima de ontem ficou-se pelos *32,5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 11:07)

Em Abrantes agora 34.6ºC


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2012 às 11:07)

Tomar : 37.3º


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2012 às 11:08)

Boas

Mínima muito fraca por Setúbal devido ao vento de SE ao final da madrugada ficando a mínima pelos 18,4ºC depois de por volta das 2h da madrugada ainda ir com 28ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 12:34)

Ainda antes da 1 hora 

37.4ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 13:41)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar : 37.3º



Tomar já igualou a temperatura máxima de ontem. *Temperatura actual +40.2°C*  
Vamos ver até onde é que isto vai dar...


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2012 às 13:45)

35,3ºC e 25%.

Ter que sair pra rua é um suplício.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2012 às 13:53)

Boa tarde.

Neste momento já ultrapassou os 40ºC, neste momento 40,3ºC.

Veremos até onde alcança.


----------



## PDias (17 Jul 2012 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,

que bafo impressionante, não se vê ninguém na rua, neste momento 40,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2012 às 14:16)

Sensacionais *35,6ºC* neste momento, com rajadas moderadas do quadrante Oeste! 

24% de humidade, e 1024 hPa de pressão.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2012 às 14:25)

Tomar : 40.5 máxima de 40.8
Constância : 40.4 máxima de 40.6
Abrantes : 39.5 máxima 40.2


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2012 às 14:48)

Uma tarde prazerosa de muito calor.

De momento com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e 38,8 ºC.

Mínima de 22,4 ºC.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 15:04)

Em Abrantes 40,3ºC

já esteve nos 40,5ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 15:15)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar : 40.5 máxima de 40.8
> Constância : 40.4 máxima de 40.6
> Abrantes : 39.5 máxima 40.2



Temperaturas actuais:
– Tomar: 41.6   máxima de 41.6
– Constância: 41.8    máxima de 41.8
– Abrantes: 39.9   máxima 40.5

 

Como eu disse hoje de manhã ainda acredito que Tomar chegue aos 43ºC!


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 15:17)

Thomar disse:


> Temperaturas actuais:
> – Tomar: 41.6   máxima de 41.6
> – Constância: 41.8    máxima de 41.8
> – Abrantes: 39.9   máxima 40.5
> ...



No Site do IM a estação de Tomar (Valdonas) ás 13h UTC marcava 41.2ºC!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2012 às 15:22)

O dia está realmente espectacular, tendo-se já atingido os 40,1 ºC.

Veremos até onde irá.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2012 às 15:28)

há muito que a temperatura estagnou nos 41,2ºC e parecer que não vai bater o record da estação.


----------



## lsalvador (17 Jul 2012 às 15:40)

Thomar disse:


> No Site do IM a estação de Tomar (Valdonas) ás 13h UTC marcava 41.2ºC!



MeteoTomar as 13h UTC : 39.4°C


----------



## Maria Papoila (17 Jul 2012 às 15:41)

Boa tarde,
Aqui na Ericeira, ontem a partir das 19h foi-se a nortada e ficou um final de tarde fantástico. Deu para observar o sol mergulhar calmamente no oceano e até alguns de nós ficámos na expectativa do raio verde.
Hoje estão 36ºC. O mar está _glass_. Que agradável ...


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 15:57)

Em Abrantes também já passamos os 41ºC

Agora 41,2ºC


----------



## Reportorio (17 Jul 2012 às 15:58)

Alverca (OGMA) 37.8ºC há 15 minutos 38.0ºC


----------



## Thomar (17 Jul 2012 às 16:16)

lsalvador disse:


> MeteoTomar as 13h UTC : 39.4°C



Já ontem reparei numa curiosidade, ao contrário do que é habitual, a estação do IM de valdonas registou uma temperatura superior á estação meteotomar, e hoje parece ir pelo mesmo caminho, ás 14h utc 41,8ºc.

Update estações amadoras: 

Temp actual: Tomar +42,1ºC – Temp máxima: +42,1ºC
Temp actual: Constância +42,7ºC – Temp máxima: +42,8ºC
Temp actual: Abrantes +40,9ºC – Temp máxima: +41,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (17 Jul 2012 às 16:40)

Mínima de *26,9ºC* em Caneças!
Provavelmente um valor histórico na região.

A máxima foi de 36,8ºC.
Agora segue nos 35,7ºC.


----------



## N_Fig (17 Jul 2012 às 16:54)

Mais um dia muito quente, se bem que agora se levantou bastante vento.


----------



## fsl (17 Jul 2012 às 17:50)

Oeiras atingiu hoje 37.1ºs

Agora :

 Condições actuais   (actualizado às 17-07-12 17:49)






Temperatura: 36.6°C

Wind chill: 36.6°C

Humidade: 23% 

Ponto Condensação: 12.1°C 



Pressão: 1019.7 hPa

Vento: 6.4 km/hr  WNW 

Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr

Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2012 às 18:06)

Em Setúbal máxima de *38,9ºC*

Agora estão 36,6ºC e 26%Hr


----------



## zejorge (17 Jul 2012 às 18:13)

Boa tarde

Registei hoje uma temperatura de *42,8º *às 15:06 (UTC), que penso tratar-se de um valor que ultrapassa os dos últimos anos.
Com o vento a rodar para NW os valores começaram a cair e neste momento registo 39,8º.


----------



## cornudo (17 Jul 2012 às 19:05)

por volta das 14h30m marcava em santarem na farmacia junto á rodoviaria 43graus!ao sol queimava e á sombra abafado como nunca ví!


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 20:03)

Em Abrantes máxima de 41,2ºC

Agora 36,2ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (17 Jul 2012 às 20:08)

Que Brasa !!! 

 Com o pico nos 40º, só com uma cerveginha para ajudar !!!


----------



## squidward (17 Jul 2012 às 20:54)

por aqui registei uma máxima de *44.3ºC* mais um "quente" _record _

este tempo é do 8 ao 80


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2012 às 21:18)

A tmax de hoje foi de 41,4ºC, o segundo maior valor registado pela minha estação (41,6ºC dia 28 Julho de 2010).

Tactual: 30,5ºC


----------



## HotSpot (17 Jul 2012 às 21:23)

Moita - Máxima de 39,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (17 Jul 2012 às 21:31)

*37.1ºC* de máxima na Qta. do Conde.


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 22:31)

Ainda nos 30

agora 31,9ºC


----------



## fsl (17 Jul 2012 às 22:41)

Oeiras registou hoje a TEMP max deste ano 37.1ºs


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Jul 2012 às 23:13)

Boas pessoal, a temperatura maxima em Alcabideche foi de 34ºC

Não superou a maxima deste ano, cerca de 37ºC ( 26 de Junho)



Embora o vento esteja forte, a temperatura actual é de 27.3ºC


----------



## F_R (17 Jul 2012 às 23:35)

Não quer mesmo descer, ainda 30,7ºC


----------



## Gilmet (17 Jul 2012 às 23:48)

Fantástica noite de ananases, com *28,4ºC* e vento moderado.

Humidade nos *23%* e pressão a 1023 hPa.

Máxima de *35,6ºC* e mínima de *23,4ºC*. Média (até às 23:48) de 30,0ºC!


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

A temperatura hoje não quer descer.

Ainda 26,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## mr. phillip (17 Jul 2012 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Hoje "apenas" 37ºC de máxima, longe da máxima do ano...

De momento, ainda 29.1ºC...


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

25,0ºC / 36,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2012 às 00:04)

Máxima de bastante respeito, tendo ficando nos 40,5 ºC, pelas 16:58h.

Durante 2h a temperatura esteve acima dos 40 ºC de forma bastante estável.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

22,4 ºC / 40,5 ºC

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE durante praticamente todo o dia.


----------



## meteo (18 Jul 2012 às 00:43)

30ºC lá fora a esta hora.Nada mau! 

Aqui com o meu sensor registei de máxima 38ºC,não muito longe dos 37ºC de máxima em Oeiras.Dia candidato a ter a máxima mais quente deste Verão,por esta zona.Mais que 37ºC/38ºC por aqui é rarissimo.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 00:58)

Ontem pela região da Marateca em auto estrada.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 08:18)

Bom dia.

Temperatura minima brutal, cerca de 26,5ºC.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Jul 2012 às 08:50)

Boas ! 21.7ºc de momento,mas em ascendencia ...

vamos a ver onde irá chegar, talvez arriscaria 5º a menos que hontem |...


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 08:59)

Por aqui, sigo com uns impressionantes 29,3ºC:


----------



## AnDré (18 Jul 2012 às 09:30)

9h30 da manhã e Caneças já nos *30,9ºC*.

A mínima foi mais uma vez alucinante: 26,4ºC!


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2012 às 10:11)

Bom dia.

A temperatura desceu até aos 17,5ºC.

Neste momento 28,3ºC, menos 1,0ºC que à mesma hora de ontem.


----------



## PedroAfonso (18 Jul 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia, eis que a manhã está anormalmente insuportável lá fora. A temperatura já chegou aos 34.1ºC. Neste momento estão 33.4ºC com vento de NE.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 12:10)

Por aqui a temperatura estagnou nos 30ºc ha mais de 1 hora.


----------



## N_Fig (18 Jul 2012 às 12:54)

Um dia abafado, mas agora a esta hora já há vento.


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2012 às 13:30)

Noite fresca por Setúbal com mínima de 18,8ºC nada de mais por tanto por aqui

Agora estou com uns muito frescos 25,5ºc e 58%Hr com vento fraco de SW que é o causador da entrada de ar marítimo aqui e por isso tempo mais fresco


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Jul 2012 às 13:50)

Boas !

A subida da temperatura está muito mais lenta que hontem , registo31.3º c

Algum vento 17 Km/h


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2012 às 14:00)

Vento fraco mas fresco de NW torna o dia de hoje mais suportável, com 36,2ºC actualmente.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 14:04)

A nortada está a ficar forte, a temperatura desceu 2,5ºC.

Temperatura actual: 28ºC


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Jul 2012 às 14:13)

Sem duvida , este vento está a fazer a diferença em relação ao dia de hontem!

Por aqui a temp. tambem começou a baixar 30.3º c


----------



## F_R (18 Jul 2012 às 14:18)

Boas 

Mínima 21,3ºC

Agora 39,5ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 14:20)

Por aqui a temperatura continua a descer...26,6ºC . As 12e 30 estavam 30,4ºC.

A (forte) nortada era dispensavel


----------



## ct5iul (18 Jul 2012 às 15:30)

Boa Tarde 

LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Rajada Maxima 43.1 km/h 

Temp actual 34.4ºC 15:20
Pressão: 1021.3Hpa 15:20
Intensidade do Vento: 42.4 km/h 15:20
Escala de Beaufort : 6
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 33.5ºC 15:20
Humidade Relativa:32% 15:20
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 8 Muito Alto 15:20
Altitude: 110Metros

Neste momento Vento moderado a forte


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2012 às 16:41)

Tarde bastante mais fresca, por cá, com 27,5ºC actuais, e 41% de humidade.

15,5 km/h de N (360º), embora sopre também do quadrante Oeste, e 1020 hPa de pressão.

A mínima desta noite foi de *18,9ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 16:50)

Aqui mesmo com o vento forte de NW não arrefece embora a máxima tenha sido mais baixa que ontem.

De momento 29,1ºC e 41%.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (18 Jul 2012 às 18:22)

Boa tarde!

Tenho menos 10ºC que ontem à mesma hora... 25ºC!


----------



## miguel (18 Jul 2012 às 18:31)

Em Setúbal custou a aquecer mas depois aqueceu bem!!

Máxima de *35,5ºC*

Agora estão 33,1ºC, 23%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 18:50)

Temperatura maxima:30,8ºC


Temperatura actual:22,3ºC , Vento Norte bastante forte.


----------



## Lousano (18 Jul 2012 às 19:31)

Tmax: 36,3ºC

Neste momento 29,0ºC e vento muito fraco.


----------



## SicoStorm (18 Jul 2012 às 20:55)

Em relação a hontem foram menos  9º c !!!

Registo de momento 22.9º c 

Vamos a ver até onde irá a queda ...


----------



## Gilmet (18 Jul 2012 às 22:10)

Está frio por cá: 19,0ºC! 

Humidade nos 64% e 21,2 km/h de N (360º).

1019 hPa.

Máxima de *29,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Jul 2012 às 22:19)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui noite bastante ventosa ( nortada em força), a temperatura actual é  de "apenas" 17,9ºC ! Ontem a mesma hora estavam 27ºC!


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2012 às 22:44)

Que ventania, já tive 50 km/h inúmeras vezes, rajada máxima de 66 km/h.

19,1ºC de momento e 68%.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Jul 2012 às 23:07)

Boas. De volta ao fórum  

Os últimos dias têm sido quentes com uma máxima ontem perto dos 40ºC e hoje de 37,0ºC.

Agora sigo com 23,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2012 às 09:05)

Boas pessoal.

Temperatura minima:15.6ºC, menos 11ºC que a noite anterior


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Jul 2012 às 09:09)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas pessoal.
> 
> Temperatura minima:15.6ºC, menos 11ºC que a noite anterior



Em Caneças foi por aí, também:

*Dia 17:* 26,9ºC
*Dia 18:* 26,5ºC (-0,4ºC) [26,5ºC de madrugada, pois a mínima foi batida até às 23h59 com 17,6ºC].
*Dia 19:* 15,9ºC (-10,6ºC).


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2012 às 09:31)

Curioso, valores practicamente identicos! 
Uma questão, essa zona de caneças tem um relevo um quanto ou pouco acidentado não é? deve ser propicia a inversoes termicas não?


----------



## Lousano (19 Jul 2012 às 11:22)

Bom dia.

Depois de uma noite fresca, com tmin de 12,8ºC, o dia segue com céu limpo e o ambiente a aquecer com 27,3ºC actuais.


----------



## criz0r (19 Jul 2012 às 11:49)

Bom dia, por aqui o dia vai seguindo solarengo muito mais fresco que ontem com 27,8ºC e Vento fraco de N.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2012 às 12:26)

Por aqui tempo fresco, estão 22,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

Bom dia.

Madrugada bastante mais fresca, hoje, com mínima de *16,3ºC*.

De momento, 24,6ºC. Vento fraco do quadrante Norte, e 47% de humidade.

1018 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (19 Jul 2012 às 12:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Curioso, valores practicamente identicos!
> Uma questão, essa zona de caneças tem um relevo um quanto ou pouco acidentado não é? deve ser propicia a inversoes termicas não?



A região de Caneças tem um relevo bastante acidentado, mas a estação, por estar a 270m de altitude, não apresenta as melhores condições para inversões térmicas. 
Dentro do concelho de Odivelas, a melhor região para a ocorrência de inversões térmicas é o vale que se estende desde a Paiã até às lezírias de Loures.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

AnDré disse:


> A região de Caneças tem um relevo bastante acidentado, mas a estação, por estar a 270m de altitude, não apresenta as melhores condições para inversões térmicas.
> Dentro do concelho de Odivelas, a melhor região para a ocorrência de inversões térmicas é o vale que se estende desde a Paiã até às lezírias de Loures.



Humm, exacto faz sentido obrigado André pela informação


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2012 às 12:55)

Curioso quando o resto fica mais fresco aqui aquece 

Mínima de 19,9ºC a mais alta até agora este mês 

Agora estão 31,0ºC, 29%Hr e vento fraco de NW


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jul 2012 às 12:58)

Por aqui ,tempo agradavel 23,1ºC.

Na passada terça feira, visitei uma praia espectacular do concelho de Sesimbra. Vejam o video.


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

Mínima 16,3ºC

Agora 33.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Jul 2012 às 17:41)

22,8ºC actuais, depois de uma máxima de *26,7ºC*.

Vento a soprar forte, frequentemente acima dos 40 km/h.

55% de humidade, e 1016 hPa.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2012 às 17:48)

Boas

Máxima de 32,3ºC e mínima 19,9ºC

Agora estão 29,1ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2012 às 17:49)

Vento forte de momento, com média de 47 km/h nos últimos 10 minutos.

22,9ºC e 65%.


----------



## SicoStorm (19 Jul 2012 às 19:34)

Boas !
Por aqui a temperatura não foi alem dos 30º c...
Algo curioso foi a temperatura no interior de minha casa , 
cheguei a registar 27º c por
estes dias


----------



## Maria Papoila (20 Jul 2012 às 10:51)

Bom dia,

Ontem em Lisboa cerca das 22h30m já estava fresquinho sendo necessário um casibeque pelos ombros. Hoje estão 22º e corre uma brisa.


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2012 às 13:25)

Mínima bem mais fresca por Setúbal 16,7ºC

Agora estão 28,4ºC, 35%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2012 às 19:16)

Um dia aqui com muita nortada e agora o céu está nublado, isto não estava previsto que eu saiba...


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2012 às 19:20)

Mais um dia quente aqui máxima de 30,9ºC

Agora estão 26,8ºc e vento sempre fraco


----------



## N_Fig (20 Jul 2012 às 23:58)

Desde a minha última postagem o céu já limpou e agora está uma noite fresquita mas agradável.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Jul 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Actuais 21,8ºC, depois de uma mínima de *16,6ºC*. 

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1020 hPa, com vento fraco de N (360º).

Céu limpo, exceptuando 2 Fractus na Serra.


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2012 às 12:32)

Boas

Mínima de 18,4ºC

Agora estão 29,0ºC, 44%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## João Esteves (21 Jul 2012 às 14:17)

Boa Tarde,

Mais um dia que promete ser quente qb. Sigo com 27.9 ºC e algum vento de NW. Amanhã deverá aquecer mais um pouco.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2012 às 15:33)

26,2ºC e vento forte, parece que tá a passar uma frente .

Rajada máxima até ao momento de 70 km/h.


----------



## N_Fig (21 Jul 2012 às 15:46)

Aqui um dia bem mais quente que ontem, neste momento há algum vento e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## F_R (21 Jul 2012 às 18:50)

Mínima 15,8ºC

Máxima 33,2ºC

Agora 28,9ºC


----------



## miguel (21 Jul 2012 às 20:11)

Máxima de 31,2ºC

Agora estão 25,7ºC, 50%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2012 às 11:40)

Boas

Mínima desta noite por aqui foi a mais alta este Verão até agora por incrível que possa parecer 20,7ºC é pena é provavelmente ser batida antes da meia noite!!

Agora estão 28,6ºC, 40%Hr, 1019,5hPa e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2012 às 13:54)

Bastante calor já por aqui 31,8ºC e vento fraco de NW hoje já é o sétimo dia seguido com temperaturas máximas acima dos 30ºC


----------



## N_Fig (22 Jul 2012 às 15:08)

Mais um dia parecido com ontem, mas hoje está um pouco mais quente e não há nuvens, mas continua algum vento...


----------



## supercell (22 Jul 2012 às 23:39)

Pelo que vi no radar, há umas células aí na zona e também no Litoral Alentejano, como está aí o tempo??


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2012 às 23:53)

supercell disse:


> Pelo que vi no radar, há umas células aí na zona e também no Litoral Alentejano, como está aí o tempo??



O satélite mostra alguma coisa? Este tipo de situações já foi falada há umas semanas, é eco, ruído, o que lhe queiram chamar, mas não há células nenhumas.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2012 às 00:40)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui 16,6ºC
Hoje ás 16horas, registei 38,8ºC numa aldeia perto de Borba.
Excelente diferença


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2012 às 10:38)

Bom dia

Mínima 16.7ºC

Agora 24.3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2012 às 13:29)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Temperatura minima um pouco baixa, cerca de 15,4ºC

Temperatura actual ,igualmente baixa,20,4ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2012 às 13:38)

Boas

Mínima de 17,4ºC

Agora uns frescos 24,6ºc ainda bem longe do valor previsto para máxima!! dia algo húmido!


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2012 às 13:42)

Também o dia aqui não está a ser tão quente como eu pensava e está uma bela nortada agora.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2012 às 14:16)

22,3ºC, vento moderado a forte de W/NW.


----------



## Lousano (23 Jul 2012 às 15:02)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e vento fraco.

Tactual: 32,3ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (23 Jul 2012 às 16:35)

Boa tarde,

Ericeira, céu encoberto e neste momento cerca de 26º. Olho para o horizonte e não avisto hipóteses de qualquer aberta.


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2012 às 18:46)

Máxima 34,6ºC

Agora 31,2ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2012 às 19:42)

Boas

Máxima de 30,0ºC fazendo assim 8 dias seguidos com 30 ou mais graus...maior período deste verão que dificilmente se vai voltar a repetir por aqui este verão!

Agora estão 25,9ºC, 57%Hr, 1011,8hPa, dew 17ºC e vento fraco com a rajada máxima de 24km/h (03:59)


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2012 às 22:03)

Boa noite.

Por aqui noite muito ventosa,nortada em altas, isso reflecte-se logo na temperatura  com uns frescos 16,3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (23 Jul 2012 às 22:24)

O céu tem estado muito nublado desde o fim da tarde, mas felizmente agora não há nortada.


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2012 às 22:39)

19,3ºC por cá


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

16,7ºC / 22,8ºC


----------



## meteo (24 Jul 2012 às 00:56)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> 16,7ºC / 22,8ºC



Não se pode ter 30ºC todos os dias 
O vento agora acabou-se durante 4 dias. Digo,porque adoras nortada 
Mas Sábado volta o vento!


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Jul 2012 às 10:53)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer fantástico na Ericeira com as belissimas cores da zona Oeste. Neste momento estão cerca de 21º, não há vento e o mar está _glass_. Em Ribeira já está um "g'anda crowd" ...  Por volta da uma da tarde o mar vai dar um toque  (agora está muito vazia, mesmo no osso). Não sei a temperatura da água porque ainda não entrei mas quem quiser saber pode ver no Oceanlook ou qualquer outro. Adoro o Oeste


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2012 às 11:24)

Bom dia pessoal.

Temperatura minima:15,5ºC

A forte nortada vai dar treguas nos proximos dias, e ainda bem!Espero que com isso a temperatura da agua aqueca 1/ 1,5ºC , a ver vamos.

Neste momento estão 22,1ºC, vento fraco, excelente dia em perspectiva.


----------



## homem do mar (24 Jul 2012 às 12:08)

boas 
Minima de 19.4


----------



## F_R (24 Jul 2012 às 12:26)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 16.3ºC

Agora 28.0ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2012 às 13:13)

Temperatura actual:24ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2012 às 15:37)

Muito calor hoje, 27,3ºC 

O que vale não haver vento pra isto logo ferver.


----------



## GCS (24 Jul 2012 às 16:54)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Julho 2012*

Malta precisava mm da vossa ajuda!!
Acham que algum de vocês me consegue caracterizar a região climática em que Coruche se situa. Ou onde a posso encontrar??? É que estou a realizar um trabalho e preciso mesmo disso.

Muito obrigado

GCS


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2012 às 17:19)

Boas, por aqui está uma boa temperatura, cerca de 24,6ºC.

Como já era de prever com esta entrada  de vento de Sul/Sudoeste, fez a temperatura de agua do mar  subir , e na costa ocidental  a temperatura encontra-se bem mais está razoavel, cerca  de 18ºC, finalmente afastou-se daqueles baixos valores, 15/16ºC.
Agora os ossos já não se queixam, assim que entramos na água.


----------



## meteo (24 Jul 2012 às 18:38)

Mário Barros disse:


> Muito calor hoje, 27,3ºC
> 
> O que vale não haver vento pra isto logo ferver.



Por acaso estes dias estão perfeitos.Nem está muito calor para quem trabalha. E está soberbo para quem está de férias.
Não é fácil termos pouco vento no litoral como hoje,e o interior não assar!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2012 às 20:23)

Temperatura maxima de hoje: 25,9ºC

Temperatura actual: 19,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2012 às 20:57)

meteo disse:


> Por acaso estes dias estão perfeitos.Nem está muito calor para quem trabalha. E está soberbo para quem está de férias.
> Não é fácil termos pouco vento no litoral como hoje,e o interior não assar!



Sem dúvida.

19,8ºC e vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2012 às 21:07)

Boas

Mais um dia seguido com máxima acima dos 30ºC

Máxima de hoje de 30,9ºC
Mínima de 16,8ºC

Agora estão 24,1ºC e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jul 2012 às 22:08)

Boas pessoal.

Por aqui está uma noite pouco ventosa, o que é de estranhar 
A temperatura actual é de 17.7ºC


----------



## N_Fig (24 Jul 2012 às 22:40)

Desculpa mas não sei onde estou. É certo que este sítio onde estou se parece bastante com a Figueira... mas cadê o vento?


----------



## Lousano (24 Jul 2012 às 22:58)

Boa noite.

Os últimos três dias têm sido de Verão típico, com céu limpo, vento fraco e calor moderado.

Tmax: 33,6ºC

Tmin: 16,8ºC

Tactual: 21,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

17,2ºC / 27,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2012 às 09:34)

Bom dia pessoal.

Minima de 15,6ºC.

Neste momento céu limpo,vento fraco, estão 22,1ºC .


----------



## Lousano (25 Jul 2012 às 12:40)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue semelhante aos anteriore, com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 30,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Jul 2012 às 12:53)

Boa tarde.

Anteontem o dia foi marcado por céu pouco/muito nublado por Fractus, todo o dia, nevoeiro na serra e nas regiões entre esta e o mar. A máxima não passou dos *22,2ºC*.

Ontem, dia mais quente, com vento em geral fraco, tornando-se moderado a partir da tarde. Máxima de *26,7ºC*.

Hoje, o dia segue ameno, com 24,5ºC actuais, e 59% de humidade. Alguma neblina, e vento a soprar fraco. 1014 hPa de pressão. A mínima foi de *16,5ºC*.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2012 às 13:46)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 17,4ºC

Agora 32,9ºC

Estão a crescer algumas nuvens a norte, mas ainda longe


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui está uma temperatura amena, cerca de 23,7ºC.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2012 às 17:04)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Julho 2012*

Na Ericeira está céu totalmente encoberto mas está calor. Há umas ondas.


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Jul 2012 às 17:10)

Boa tarde,

Ericeira céu totalmente encoberto. Estão cerca de 21º. Não há vento e não está frio. Estão umas ondinhas simpáticas sempre a chegar. Swell de Verão amigo do utilizador


----------



## Teles (25 Jul 2012 às 18:28)

Lá muito para o interior é visível uma célula como se pode comprovar pela foto:


----------



## Edward (25 Jul 2012 às 20:13)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Ericeira céu totalmente encoberto. Estão cerca de 21º. Não há vento e não está frio. Estão umas ondinhas simpáticas sempre a chegar. Swell de Verão amigo do utilizador



Então o tempo na Ericeira começou a ficar assim ao fim da tarde. Eu hoje também estive por aí e durante o tempo em que estive pela Ericeira não havia qualquer nebulosidade.


----------



## Vince (25 Jul 2012 às 20:55)

Teles disse:


> Lá muito para o interior é visível uma célula como se pode comprovar pela foto:



Se foi a célula que estou a pensar, estava a 145km de ti hehe


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Jul 2012 às 21:02)

Boas.

Temperatura maxima: 25ºC

Neste momento estão 17,4ºC com vento moderado do quadrante Norte. A serra de Sintra está com a neblina que tão bem a caracteriza em finais de tarde de Verão, o famoso "capacete" da serra.


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2012 às 21:21)

Teles disse:


> Lá muito para o interior é visível uma célula como se pode comprovar pela foto:



Essa célula aqui de Abrantes já se via bem longe, eh eh


----------



## F_R (25 Jul 2012 às 21:23)

Em Abrantes,

Máxima 34,8ºC

Agora 24,3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

16,7ºC / 25,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2012 às 01:29)

Por aqui, ceu limpo, vento fraco, temperatura actual de 16,6ºC


----------



## F_R (26 Jul 2012 às 10:31)

Bom dia

Mínima 17.3ºC

Agora 24.7ºC e céu limpo. Não acredito que as trovoadas cheguem a esta zona


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2012 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

o dia segue com céu limpo, vento fraco e muito abafado.

Tmin: 16,9ºC

Tactual: 25,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2012 às 12:37)

Boas.

Temperatura minima 16,1ºC

Neste momento estão 23,7ºC, ceu limpo, vento fraco, em resumo, mais um dia ameno que aí vem.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Jul 2012 às 14:29)

Minima tropical de 20
por agora 32.8


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2012 às 15:12)

Temperatura actual: 24,3ºC


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2012 às 18:25)

Boas, por aqui o céu está muito nublado mas não chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2012 às 18:53)

Boas.

Temperatura maxima de hoje, 25.6ºC


Temperatura actual: 21,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (26 Jul 2012 às 19:22)

O céu aqui já está a limpar, sem que tenha caído o que quer que seja entretanto.


----------



## SicoStorm (26 Jul 2012 às 19:50)

Boas!
Hoje a temeratura por aqui não foi alem dos 28ºc
algum vento , tudo calmo em comparação a outros locais...
de momento a maquina marca 20.8ºc
algum nevoeiro tambem...


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Jul 2012 às 20:32)

Boas .


Por aqui sigo com 18,8ºC.Alguma nortada.
O famoso " capacete " da Serra de Sintra, em finais de tarde de Verão. ( Foto tirada agora mesmo)


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2012 às 23:36)

Boas

Máxima de 26,2ºc e mínima de 16,9ºC

Agora estão 19,6ºC, 81%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2012 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

16,7ºC / 25,6ºC


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2012 às 00:43)

Ontem, mínima de *17,0ºC* e máxima de *24,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,6ºC, nesta madrugada amena de vento em geral fraco.

80% de humidade, e 1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2012 às 00:58)

Boas.

temperatura actual:17,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (27 Jul 2012 às 02:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máxima: *27.5ºC*
Mínima: *15.6ºC*


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2012 às 12:23)

Boas, por aqui o céu está muito nublado e o vento é fraco... pela luminosidade nunca diria que passa do meio-dia de um dia de final de Julho...


----------



## N_Fig (27 Jul 2012 às 21:02)

O céu esteve nublado o dia todo, embora não tenha apanhado nada a cair do céu.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Jul 2012 às 21:21)

Boas pessoal.

Dia ameno,vento fraco, excelente dia de verão.

Temperatura minima:16,2ºC
Temperatura maxima:25,8ºC


Temperatura actual:18,9ºC


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2012 às 01:09)

Boa Noite
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 26.1ºC
Temp Mini: 17.3ºC
Rajada Maxima 33.3 km/h 

Temp actual 18.5ºC 01:00
Pressão: 1014.Hpa 01:00
Intensidade do Vento: 0.2 km/h 01:00
Escala de Beaufort : 0
Direcção do Vento: W 
Temperatura do vento: 18.5ºC 01:00
Humidade Relativa:77% 01:00
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 16:20
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2012 às 02:28)

Boas.

Por aqui noite amena,ausencia total de vento.
Sigo com 17,8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2012 às 12:30)

Céu muito nublado e 19,6ºC  .

Belo dia outonal, vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2012 às 14:21)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Tempo abafado,céu nublado,vento fraco.
Neste momento sigo com 23,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2012 às 14:26)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boa tarde pessoal.
> 
> Tempo abafado,céu nublado,vento fraco.
> Neste momento sigo com 23,4ºC



Abafado abafado não é, abafado seria com mais de 25ºC e vento nulo.

Mas são opções .

Aqui 22,2ºC e 78% também céu muito nublado.


----------



## miguel (28 Jul 2012 às 14:56)

Em Setúbal está difícil o céu abrir!! temperatura de apenas 20,7ºC e humidade alta de 86%

Vai abrir finalmente na próxima hora e ai finalmente aquecer


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Jul 2012 às 15:01)

Mário Barros disse:


> Abafado abafado não é, abafado seria com mais de 25ºC e vento nulo.
> 
> Mas são opções .
> 
> Aqui 22,2ºC e 78% também céu muito nublado.




Para mim pode ser abafado, isso é relativo. lol


----------



## Teles (28 Jul 2012 às 16:55)

Boas , aproveitando a pequena folga fui dar um passeio até á serra dos Candeeiros, no cimo da serra a vista panorâmica dá para se ver até bastante longe e aproveitei para tirar umas fotos de uma célula que está bem longe para NE:


----------



## ct5iul (28 Jul 2012 às 20:39)

Boa Noite 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 26.1ºC
Temp Mini: 17.3ºC
Rajada Maxima 38.9 km/h 

Temp actual 18.5ºC 20:35
Pressão: 1015.6Hpa 20:35
Intensidade do Vento: 7.2 km/h 20:35
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento: SW
Temperatura do vento: 18.3ºC 20:35
Humidade Relativa:65% 20:35
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora : 0.00 mm 
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 1 Baixo 20:35
Altitude: 110Metros

VISITE A NOVA PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## homem do mar (28 Jul 2012 às 22:10)

Minima de 20.3 e a 3 tropical consecutiva nao me recorde de uns dias assim 
quanto a maxima ficou por 28.4


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Jul 2012 às 12:08)

Boas pessoal.

Temperatura minima: 14,9ºC


Temperatura actual: 20,7ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2012 às 01:39)

Boas.

Por aqui nortada em altas...impressionante,tem logo impacto na temperatura  , neste momento sigo com uns baixos 14,6ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (30 Jul 2012 às 11:38)

Bom dia,

Aqui pelo Oeste há bastante nortada. Ontem no OceanSpirit na praia do Mirante o vento não parou de soprar - carneirinhos até perder de vista... Neste momento aqui na Ericeira estão cerca de 21º mas o vento não para. No horizonte avista-se um tapete de nuvens que devem vir aí a caminho para tapar o sol (ou então dissipam-se antes de chegar a terra). Por mim vou tomar café ao Salvador de bicicleta


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2012 às 12:57)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Minima um pouco baixa, cerca de 14,3ºc


Neste momento, ceu limpo, nortada moderada a forte, 20,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2012 às 16:51)

Boa tarde.

Com alguns Fractus sobre a serra, vento moderado de NO (315º), e 23,7ºC segue esta típica tarde de Verão sintrense.

54% de humidade, e 1020 hPa de pressão.

Mínima de *15,5ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2012 às 18:43)

Boas.

Maxima de 22,2ºC

temperatura actual:19,8ºC


----------



## Geiras (30 Jul 2012 às 20:05)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *30.3ºC*
Mínima: *11.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2012 às 21:46)

Boas

Máxima de 30,7ºC e mínima de 16,4ºC

Rajada máxima 27km/h

Agora estão 21,7ºC, 70%Hr, 1018,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jul 2012 às 22:22)

Boa noite.

Noite ventosa,forte nortada, temperatura actual 16,1ºC


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jul 2012 às 16:48)

Boas, céu a limpar neste momento, com alguma nortada e tempo abafado, mas até há uma horita o céu estava muito nublado e estava bem fresquito.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2012 às 19:08)

Boa tarde pessoal.

Esta madrugada (muito ventosa,nortada) registei uma minima baixa, cerca de 13,6ºC. 
A maxima n foi alem dos 23,2ºC


----------



## Maria Papoila (31 Jul 2012 às 22:57)

Boa noite,

Aqui pela Ericeira amanheceu bem cinzento. Às 6h30m estavam 16º e não havia vento. Porém o dia ficou óptimo e às 14h30 (aprox.) verifiquei que estavam 27ºC  Excelente dia para fazer um pouco de tudo (incluindo trabalhar) pois ao final do dia a temperatura baixou e o vento começou a soprar de levezinho e bem agradável. No horizonte o por do sol amarelo e com nebulosidade ligeira - nada de se esperar pelo raio verde . Agora, noite serena e com cerca de 18º bem propícia para sair ou para ficar no computador a trabalhar  mas  ... na varanda 
Ainda não vi a Previsão do Tempo e Modelos para amanhã. Até estou com medo de más notícias. Mas bom, quando acordar estarei em Agosto e quero muito gozar umas férias em pleno com temperaturas amenas e mar com ondinhas certinhas e com força amiga do utilizador (nada de adrenalina a mais!). Vai ser bom !


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Jul 2012 às 23:32)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui pela Ericeira amanheceu bem cinzento. Às 6h30m estavam 16º e não havia vento. Porém o dia ficou óptimo e às 14h30 (aprox.) verifiquei que estavam 27ºC
> 
> ...


----------

